# When are my Corydoras Trilineatus sexual mature?



## Kontorstol (May 29, 2012)

Hi! I have a 15 gallon tank with 5 Corydoras Trilineatus (waiting for two more in a couple of days). They are about 4 cm (1,5 inch) in length and pretty neat, but I don't know how old they are. But about how old and how big should they be when they reach maturity? I am really looking forward to breeding them, but I'm worried that it will take a year before they a mature


----------



## Kontorstol (May 29, 2012)

Bump


----------

